# Question for men who's been with prostitutes



## lonelyplanet

I've been lurking for awhile now, read lot of the posts and have a question of my own. I hope this is not going to offend anyone. 

If you're been with a prostitute, did you make sure she had an orgasm? 

Would you/did you perform oral sex on her? Or finger her?

I thought men wants to make sure their wife has an orgasm but sex with a prostitute doesn't have that emotional connection or its not out of love so you don't care.

Please enlighten me.


----------



## Kobo

lonelyplanet said:


> I've been lurking for awhile now, read lot of the posts and have a question of my own. I hope this is not going to offend anyone.
> 
> If you're been with a prostitute, did you make sure she had an orgasm?
> 
> I thought men wants to make sure their wife has an orgasm but sex with a prostitute doesn't have that emotional connection or its not out of love so you don't care.
> 
> Please enlighten me.


probably doesn't matter if the man wants her ot orgasm or not (which I doubt). The lady is probably thinking about where to find her next client throughout the session.


----------



## mrbeats

i'll hold my hands up and say ive been with a prostitute in amsterdam. VERY clean experience, and the process is all about giving the customer pleasure. 

You have to remember alot of times they wont be aroused by the customer, its just their job. so probably wouldent orgasm even if you tried. 

That being said, i wouldn't do it again (married or not!) good experience, but its a try once, tick that off the list, and get a good story for the lads kinda deal.


----------



## CandieGirl

mrbeats said:


> i'll hold my hands up and say ive been with a prostitute in amsterdam. VERY clean experience, and the process is all about giving the customer pleasure.
> 
> You have to remember alot of times they wont be aroused by the customer, its just their job. so probably wouldent orgasm even if you tried.
> 
> That being said, i wouldn't do it again (married or not!) good experience, but its a try once, tick that off the list, and get a good story for the lads kinda deal.


Make sure you keep it to the lads...most women get an automatic 'ick' when they hear a guy's been with a prostitute.


----------



## lonelyplanet

Would you/did you perform oral sex on her? Or finger her?

I added the question to the original post as well, hope you guys don't mind answering.


----------



## chillymorn

CandieGirl said:


> Make sure you keep it to the lads...most women get an automatic 'ick' when they hear a guy's been with a prostitute.


good advice keep it between the boys. unless you want the girls thinking less of you because you paid for sex.


hey wait don't we pay for sex even if were married. come to think about it its prob cheeper to pay a prostitute than lose half of everything you own and the odds of that are around 50%.

Have a friend who uses this argument all the time I'm starting to agree with him and prostitutes don't want you to read their mind. and give bj's and anal and what ever you want. and then the best part they go away and you don't have to listen to them never shut up.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

CandieGirl;520912
...most women get an automatic 'ick' when they hear a guy's been with a prostitute.[/QUOTE said:


> so do i.
> never been with one and i would rather go with-out sex the rest of my life than do that.
> its a major ick to me, just nasty and disgusting.
> certainly wouldnt go down on her. *BARF*


----------



## Soccerfan73

I haven't been with a hooker.....yet. LOL

But without getting all judgmental about the whole thing, I would really not be interested in doing anything oral with a prostitute. Just the sheer volume of her partners would make me unwilling to do anything of the sort.


----------



## CalifGuy

I am not at all ashamed to say that I've been with a couple hundred women, and 75% of them were paid for "prostitutes" in one form or another, whether high end call girls with their own websites I paid $300+ an hour, younger (21 - 25 year old) Asian women in massage parlors offering full service (intercourse and oral sex), more mature Asian women (30 - 45 year old) in more legitimate massage parlors who offered mostly handjobs but occasionally oral, or younger women in Mexico or South Africa (where I've traveled frequently) who worked in, basically, nightclubs or brothels, most of whom ranged in age between 18 - 25 years old.

Throw into the mix a half dozen men (performing oral on me following a massage).

But, also in there have been my wife and I playing with other couples, single females and single males. On one occasion, my wife and I even hired a bisexual 18 year old at a nightclub in Mexico, the one and only time we've done that (really, there is no need for it, as we can get women just as sexy without paying for it, although we haven't been into swinging for the last two years).

As far as going down on the women, I have done it on a few occasions, but it was the exception rather than the rule. The woman would have to be very hot and appear very clean for me to do that. I would say that in less than 10% of my encounters with prostitutes did I do that. 

I have only been with the one prostistute that my wife and I shared since she and I have been together (except for a very handsome masseur in India who, quite unexpectedly, gave me a blowjob--how could I refuse?!). But, shortly before my wife and I met, I was with a higher priced callgirl in San Francisco and she was a sexy Amer-Asian woman who was on the elegant side and for the hour that I spent with her, I was 90% focused on pleasing her and I have no doubt that I made her climax 5+ times in that hour by going down on her and using my patented two finger technique...it was one of the hottest times ever as mixed in was hard f***ing, slapping, choking, and finishing off with about 10 minutes of a gagging BJ and facial.

Things are just different now than they were before, though.

For one thing, I am now married to a woman who really tries to meet my sexual needs/demands, whereas in my first marriage, I was married to a woman who really let herself go physically (gained 100 pounds) and there was plenty of disposable income before the economy went to $hit a few years ago.

The other thing, is that my wife has allowed me/us to explore our sexuality with others, and while that has been on hold for the last couple years, I guess it did help me transition from always wanting to be with other people to now being monogamous, although, truthfully, I cannot imagine a lifetime of monogamy and expect that after we start a family that in a few years it is something that we will revisit, although maybe not at the pace we did the first time we explored swinging. 

To apply the same question to when I was with other women while we were swinging, yes, I very much enjoyed going down on other women and on only one occasion did I have intercourse with another woman, but on all other occasions, I enjoyed having oral sex with other women. 

For me, I just need to either be one on one with a women to have intercourse, or I need to believe that my wife is totally fine with it, and I never quite got that comfort as there was, understandably, occasional drama as my wife was not always comfortable in the lifestyle. While I enjoyed seeing her with others, she never quite got comfortable seeing me with others, although. oddly enough, was perfectly fine if a man was blowing me or I was blowing a man, but would get jealous half the time I was with another woman. But, I never have and probably never would blow a guy who was being paid to give me a sensual massage, so I guess there is a bit of a double standard there, but, bottom line, I am waaaay more into women than I am into men.


----------



## lonelyplanet

Thank you for your replies. The thought of going down on a prostitue is disgusting to me but just wanted to find out whether I was in the minority for thinking like that.


----------



## sinnister

For real CalifGuy?

You have had more experiences than I would in 100 lifetimes.

Good to live it up though.

OP - I too have and never would go down on a sex worker.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

sinnister said:


> For real CalifGuy?
> 
> You have had more experiences than I would in 100 lifetimes.
> 
> Good to live it up though.
> 
> OP - I too have and never would go down on a sex worker.


As real as Santa Clause. Ho, ho, ho and an std New Year.


----------



## CalifGuy

sinnister said:


> For real CalifGuy?
> 
> You have had more experiences than I would in 100 lifetimes.
> 
> Good to live it up though.
> 
> OP - I too have and never would go down on a sex worker.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CalifGuy

Comes with the territory of being a perv and of living in Southern California with, up until the recession, a healthy dose of disposable income. Not mentioned above was Tijuana, a 2.5 hour drive south of L.A. and there are a couple nigjtclubs there such as Adelitas, Chicago Club and Hong Kong Club where every single woman in the club is a working girl and half of them are pretty hot and available for hire for just $60 plus $10 for half an hour at the neighboring hotel. Discovered these places when I was 18 and used to go down every couple months and the women in there look like you would expect to see at any American nightclub except they are there for one reason and one reason only. 

A typical night consisted of going down around 930pm, buying a viagra from a pharmacy, enjoying a few drinks and being with 2 or 3 different women, spacing them out accordingly and then taking a cab back to the border by around 2am. Good times. Even shared the experience with my wife last year and blew her mind (and had a cute little bi 18 yr old blow her before blowing me...lol). Don't believe me, Google the clubs and see for yourself.

Strangely enough, though, in the 2 yrs I had between wives, I only went down there a couple times as I much preferred the fun I could have in dating numerous women on Match.com and sex is still much better when it is a non paid encounter and it is a real hunt and closing of the deal. Sex with working girls never took precedence over sex with real women but rather it was a nice aside and there is nothing more thrilling than having sex with someone you never even saw before just minutes earlier, and it only helps that they were usually very hot....I cannot imagine a better way to.spend $60. Guys spend that or more on a stupid ticket to a sporting event. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## square1

I think a sporting event has a less likelihood of giving someone an std. But hey that $60 is worth that thrill, "oh boy is s/he negative or positive for something? The guessing is making me all tingly in the pants."


----------



## CalifGuy

And that is why God gave us condoms...hallelujah.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## square1

CalifGuy said:


> And that is why God gave us condoms...hallelujah.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you for reminding me condoms are made from steel and never break how could I have forgotten that:scratchhead:


----------



## Ayan

Calif Guy...


----------



## akira1

As much of wild experiences that Calif Guy claims to have had, I'll believe there are people like this.... with their own stories that would seem strange to most.....


----------



## johns.wife

I am married to a sick bastard like most of you are on here. I am a gorgeous women with a better figure than 99 percent of 20 year olds. I saw pictures of the prostitues he paid for. From ugly saggy fat to plain and just fat to flat chested plain jane prostitues. My measurements are 39-27-38. I am a former swimsuit model. He waited 2 months to see platinum addy. A prostitute that french kisses you after seeing the john before and rimming him and sticking her tongue up his rectum then getting a mouth full from an bbbj. Doesn't that sound sex y and high class. I guess when you are ugly and getting old you have to do that to get any johns. You have to eat **** and swallow piss. Would you french kiss someone who just cleaned a public toilet with her mouth. I guess it is ok if you are a diagnosed sociopath and bipolar ******* like my husband. He is so sick he always carries his penis vacuum pump with him because even viagra doesnt work for him. Go get help. You people on here are sick.


----------

